# Crystal Reds available at Franks



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if this thread should be here so please move if needed

Just came back from Frank's Aquarium and got some of his shrimp shipment he received Wednesday. Looks like he received a massive shipments as snowballs and various other are in stock too.

He has them labeled as "A" grade but his "B" grades are better then my "A"s We managed to get a few of the higher end "A" which is almost all white

Just passing the word on.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

how much did they cost?

woah nvm just saw it on the picture my bad


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

*Some more pictures*

Just a few more pictures after they got into the tank. The Iphone isn't the best camera but you get an idea of the grade they are.

Some of the "No entry" are from Bettaforu . Good day all round


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks to be around A grade, but $11.75 each?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They look good, but a little overpriced


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> Looks to be around A grade, but $11.75 each?


thats sooooo expensive bro. btw what other kind ot shrimps he has?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

o.o I swear I saw some V-bands and some that looked like SS.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

He's got snowballs, "A" cherry, local cherry, CRS, and some others(can't remember) The back of the store is a shrimp section now with some new tanks.

I can tell you the photos are really bad(Used his account to post pictures too). Take a look at the *second from the left* on photo(8). Really blurry but nearly all white with with a single red dot where the "no entry" should be. Sound familiar?  
http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html

He picked up 3 of those and 2 "no entry" as well as some of bettaforu's "no entry"(more "no entry" than expected).

We got only 5 from Frank's and I would consider them SS- to SS range for Canada anyway. Frank said he imported them from Singapore and are labeled as A because the "whiteness" isn't really thick. They are not super thin but aside from Jiang604, I haven't seen any LFS with that grade.

Also note not ALL of them are like this. Mostly A to S with a lot of V-bands/tiger tooth in there but a few higher grades in terms of colour pattern. Just have to pick and choose and boy did he ever. His B grades are cheaper but look like A grades? I don't really understand their grading system since none of the B's look like planetinverts.com's chart.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, how did your shrimps do?  I was afraid that they would not survive because it was sooo cold yesterday) as I mentioned to you my supplier did send me more NO Entrys than 4 bands which was very nice.
I will be getting more shortly.

I talked to Frank for a long time after you all left and he asked me to email him with some info on Sulawesi shrimps.

We are going to see if (*he/I*) can import a few of the ones that normally you can't get. Will keep you posted.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Hi guys, how did your shrimps do?  I was afraid that they would not survive because it was sooo cold yesterday) as I mentioned to you my supplier did send me more NO Entrys than 4 bands which was very nice.
> I will be getting more shortly.
> 
> I talked to Frank for a long time after you all left and he asked me to email him with some info on Sulawesi shrimps.
> ...


The shrimp's are doing great


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Frank needs to get them more accurately labelled. From the pictures, those look far better than mere 'A's... really closer to SS, in which case, *$11.75 is really a very decent price*. In Asia, where the shrimp craze really started, I paid over $80 Singapore, for 3 SS and 2 SSS.

So, get them while Frank still has them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The one's I just sold are S+ and SS...V bands, Tiger Tooth and No Entries!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> The one's I just sold are S+ and SS...V bands, Tiger Tooth and No Entries!


How much did you sell the Tiger Tooths and V-bands?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I just visited Franks
He's getting more in. I asked him about the grading but being Frank he didn't worry to much about selling an S+ for the price of an A.

Some of these are gorgeous and I'd jump on it before it's gone.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some and Frank was kind enough to let me let me select and catch them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Frank has some nice CRS there, if you are in the market for them, I would grab them while he's got them....he needs the support!


----------

